# Good oils for the face



## MrsMakeSoap (Mar 10, 2008)

hello, there was an earlier convo about carrier oils that I cant seem to find and i had wanted to reply. There waas a really good debate and an amazing breakdown of their clogging ability. Does anyone know what im talking about???????? well im interested in finding out what the difference between the carrier oils are. Specifically if anyone is aware which are more likely to clog your poors, or ARE BETTER FOR THE FACE. id like to even use straight oil as a moisturizer Is this crazy 8) ? Please any info


----------



## 7053joanne (Mar 11, 2008)

This isn't crazy at all.  I have been making facial oils for a couple of years.  There are several oils that are very good for the skin including wheat germ, evening primrose, and carrot seed oil.  I think I have a table on my home computer.  If I can find it I could email it to you.  

Joanne


----------



## MrsMakeSoap (Mar 11, 2008)

hey, thanks so much. yeah i ve heard that those are good, and evening primrose WOW one book even said that it 'retards the aging process' Im just not sure how to get started w/o having other ingrediants such as vegetable Glycerin, or borax. That would be great if you have the list or even if you have any recipes that you like thanks


----------



## 7053joanne (Mar 12, 2008)

Absolutely.  I will pull one out later today and post it for you.  It is a recipe I make all the time for one of my friends that has dry skin that is prone to wrinkling.  After she had been using it for a time she went to get a facial and the woman marveled at how much better her skin looked since the last time she had been in and that she looked younger.

I should mention that I also add a combination of EOs which are good for the face.

joanne


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Mar 13, 2008)

MrsMakeSoap said:
			
		

> hello, there was an earlier convo about carrier oils that I cant seem to find and i had wanted to reply. There waas a really good debate and an amazing breakdown of their clogging ability. Does anyone know what im talking about????????



http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... light=acne

I hope I did the link thingy right.   :roll:


----------



## 7053joanne (Mar 14, 2008)

I haven't forgotten about pulling the list of oils.  Unfortunately I have a big project going out for work today and have been tied up.  I will make sure to post the list tomorrow.  Sorry for the delay!

Joanne


----------



## MrsMakeSoap (Mar 14, 2008)

OMG jadiebugs1 you r amazing! I can't believe u found it HAHA that is great


----------



## MrsMakeSoap (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi 7053joanne thanks no problem about the wait


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks, but I'm far from amazing.....just remember it very well....I studied it!  :roll:


----------



## Mom232 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm very interested in this as well! I'd love to make a face bar for myself.


----------

